# Disney Gets Exclusive with Netflix for Streaming Movies and TV Shows



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: BigPictureBigSound


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

The only drawback with this is that it doesn't start till 2016 for new Disney, Walt Disney Animation Studios, Pixar Animation Studios, Marvel Studios and Disneynature theatrical releases... That is a long time from now... But it would help them get more Disney fans on board.


----------

